# box turtles illegal in NY?



## WallieTheTortoise (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm sorry guys, I've been searching the web and I haven't found much, maybe I've been looking in the wrong places. Are all box turtles illegal to own in NY?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 21, 2012)

We have several NY members who could probably answer the question, but if I recall correctly it is illegal to own one without a permit and I think you can have only one.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 21, 2012)

WallieTheTortoise said:


> I'm sorry guys, I've been searching the web and I haven't found much, maybe I've been looking in the wrong places. Are all box turtles illegal to own in NY?


Box turtles can be kept in New York State but only with permits. Check the NYS DEC website for more information. Basically, _all_ American species of box turtles are "protected" in New York State and require permits to own, regardless of whether the species is native to New York State or not. In other words, you'd need a NYS DEC permit to keep a Desert Box turtle even though the species is not native to the state. That's mainly because the dingbats at DEC can't tell one from the other! 
Non-American species such as any Asian Box turtle species, do not require permits to keep within New York State.
As of 2006 no species native to the state are allowed to be kept without permits.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Mar 21, 2012)

GBtortoises said:


> WallieTheTortoise said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry guys, I've been searching the web and I haven't found much, maybe I've been looking in the wrong places. Are all box turtles illegal to own in NY?
> ...



thank you!


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it a life time permit or one you have to redo each year? Then are you limited to how many animals?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 21, 2012)

every year and 10 dollars I believe


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 21, 2012)

dmmj said:


> every year and 10 dollars I believe



But is it an entirely new permit or just paying money to have them send you a new sticker.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 22, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Is it a life time permit or one you have to redo each year? Then are you limited to how many animals?



The permits have to be renewed annually, fee depends upon what type of permit it is, there are different permits for different applications. You have to fill out the paperwork each and every year.
The number of animals kept by permit is essentially determined by the applicant. But each species, gender ratio being kept and total number must be listed. 
For example if you want to keep two male and four female Eastern Box turtles you would have to list and apply for a permit to keep 2.4 Eastern Box, _Terrapane carolina carolina_. The common name can be listed if you want to but the scientific genus, species and subspecies names _must_ be used or they will not accept the permit. 
Also know that when you keep animals on a permit in New York State that you are giving any applicable DEC personal consent to enter your property to verify and check on the animals that you are keeping. They can revoke a permit at any time for any reason also.

Here is a link to the permit site that lists some of the permits available. Some are not listed such as a permit to "propogate and sell". As I was told directly by one of their department heads (Al Briesch) several years ago they don't like to "advertise" the permits to breed and sell animals. So much for being public servants.

http://www.dec.ny.gov/permits/359.html


----------



## Tccarolina (Mar 22, 2012)

Shouldn't bother you much (there should be a special font for sarcasm). As a New Yorker, you should be pretty much used to lots of fees and regulations! Kind of like being a Californian.


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 22, 2012)

In sarcasm font: I've heard that our state tourism agency is coming out with two new slogans to replace the old ones:

Old: "I love NY"
New: " I leave NY"

Old: "New York-The Empire State"
New: "New York-The Taxation State"

We have a personal favorite at work: "Andrew Cuomo-the people's Ex-Lax". 

I probably have to have a permit and pay a fee to use our Governor's name in vain, but I have found which one of the vast state agencies to apply to yet!


----------

